# Banksy Grafitti Painted Over



## icklefairy (Mar 13, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/6444501.stm


A large wall mural by "guerrilla artist" Banksy has been mistakenly painted over by a council's graffiti-removal contractors. 
The valuable 25ft-long artwork, on the side of garages in Bristol, was covered with a coat of thick black paint. 

Bristol City Council said it wanted an investigation into the blunder. The council has ordered all Banksy works in the city to be preserved. 

Someone has since sprayed the words "Wot no Banksy?" on top of the ex-work.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 13, 2007)

oops! i didn't know about this one, what was it of?


----------



## baldrick (Mar 13, 2007)

it's graffiti, it's not intended to be permanent.

i like banksy's stuff, but saying someone's stuff is 'art' and someone else's isn't is bollocks.

fucking councils.  they never get anything right.


----------



## zenie (Mar 13, 2007)

Best idea yet


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2007)

Council protecting graffiti? Now I've heard it all 
I can't even begin to tease out the strands of bullshit.


----------



## J77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Was it graf or a stencil?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 13, 2007)

baldrick said:
			
		

> it's graffiti, it's not intended to be permanent.
> 
> i like banksy's stuff, but saying someone's stuff is 'art' and someone else's isn't is bollocks.
> 
> fucking councils.  they never get anything right.


you're right, it's a bit wanky to try and protect Banksy and not other graffiti. However, he is a major talking point around here and it seems people do want his stuff kept up.

It's not meant to be permanant, no, that said I can't imagine Stokes Croft without the 'mild mild west', and people will probably feel like that about the one on Park Street too in a while.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 13, 2007)

As you come into Bristol on the M32 there used to be a big BANKSY on a bridge, possibly sort of proclaiming it as his turf - now some new tagger called 'wrong' has sprayed his name over Banksy's, dunno what the intention is - either dissing him for selling out or doing it just to make a name for himself.


----------



## zenie (Mar 13, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Was it graf or a stencil?



It's always a stencil

It's Banksy


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 13, 2007)

bbc article said:
			
		

> The council has ordered all Banksy works in the city to be preserved.



Oh, how they've changed their tune!  The council's double standard is fucking ridiculous.   

I walked past this _'Wot, no Bansky?'_ on Sunday, and whoever painted the black over the Bansky has done a really messy job of it.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 13, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Was it graf or a stencil?



As far as I can remember, this one was a piece, not a stencil.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 13, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> ...I can't imagine Stokes Croft without the 'mild mild west'...



Me neither!  

I assume _'Mild, Mild West'_ has remained up for so many years though because whoever owns that building (-is/was a record shop) is cool with it being  there.  _(-Is that how it works?  )_  It'll be a sad day if/when that one gets painted over.

When I lived 'round there several years ago, I remember walking home late one night and seeing a big fresh Banksy piece up on the wall between the Dulux paint shop and the City Centre Sauna.  By lunchtime the next day though, it'd been completely painted over.  -All that effort for nothing...


----------



## J77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I got a pic of his name on the thekla - that was a cool tag - don't know if he done it tho cos it wasn't a stencil?

Is he that respected in the graf scene? Seems to me a bit like a publicity man - when there was a big graf thing in Brs several years back - walls of fire, or summit - can't remember seeing him around.

I kinda like his stuff - the "warning of hidden trapdoors" thing that was on the suspension bridge was cool - but it ain't like proper graf.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 13, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> I got a pic of his name on the thekla - that was a cool tag - don't know if he done it tho cos it wasn't a stencil?



That stencil of death in a rowboat that he did on the side of The Thekla: when the venue got sold, refitted and the ship repainted last year; they painted 'round the stencil and have left it still there.  (-I think?) 




			
				J77 said:
			
		

> when there was a big graf thing in Brs several years back - walls of fire, or summit - can't remember seeing him around.



'Walls Of Fire': do you mean that big outdoor exhibition about 8 years ago, 'round the back of The Watershed, etc (-when it was still wasteland)?  There was _loads_ of talent on show then.  I definitely remember there being a big Banksy painting in amongst it all (-I think it was of a laboratory or something??).  But his was really just one of many great pieces on show.  

Anyway, it rained all bloody day when I was there!


----------



## J77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> That stencil of death in a rowboat that he did on the side of The Thekla: when the venue got sold, refitted and the ship repainted last year; they painted 'round the stencil and have left it still there.  (-I think?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pic I'm thinking of is his name - freehand - I think I know the one you mean on the side.

Yeah - walls of fire was round where they built millenium square - on the building hoardings, was  Was after they knocked down the gas works - used to walk thro them on the way to Lloyds - they were   too 

Lots of the artists came back to Blue Mountain that weekend and painted the upstaris, outside bit


----------



## Front101 (Mar 13, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> As you come into Bristol on the M32 there used to be a big BANKSY on a bridge, possibly sort of proclaiming it as his turf - now some new tagger called 'wrong' has sprayed his name over Banksy's, dunno what the intention is - either dissing him for selling out or doing it just to make a name for himself.



Taking out Banksy is a national pastime for writers


----------



## Front101 (Mar 13, 2007)

This fucks me right off everytime I read/hear about something like this.

London Lite (ergh) were up in arms last week because somebody cleaned a door which had a Banksy stencil on it. Don't they understand that regardless of what was painted, and regardless of who did it, it's still criminal damage? 

Why does Banksy get a special fucking permit to have his 'work' stay up? Fucking media hypocrites - one week banging on about the plague of graffiti then the next week holding this no-talent sucker up on a fucking pedestal

FUCK BANKSY


----------



## Front101 (Mar 13, 2007)

J77 said:
			
		

> Is he that respected in the graf scene? Seems to me a bit like a publicity man - when there was a big graf thing in Brs several years back - walls of fire, or summit - can't remember seeing him around.
> .



He gets no respect at all in the graffiti scene


----------



## rocketman (Mar 13, 2007)

Banksy is a prick, his people are hooligans. I'll never forgive his minders threatening a friend at Glastonbury. Twats.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 13, 2007)

It looked like a pile of wank to me. Better off painted over.

Art should inspire emotion in the viewer. Graffiti in the main is masturbatory. Has nothing to do with pleasing others but with wankers pleasing themselves.

The fact he is now rich and famous doesn’t make his early crimes any more pleasing on the eye.

Why don’t the council go the whole hog and put up little blue plaques everywhere Banksy committed his particular brand of marking his territory like dogs mark theirs.


----------



## J77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I know we mustn't advertise stuff, but... http://www.wordplaymagazine.com/


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2007)

Does this mean that, if I get a respected artist to do it, I can throw a bog tin of pink paint all over the council offices without fear of reprisal?


----------



## rekil (Mar 13, 2007)

Are the clink street ones in london gone? The chequebook vandalism things? I liked them.


----------



## Jografer (Mar 13, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> As you come into Bristol on the M32 there used to be a big BANKSY on a bridge, possibly sort of proclaiming it as his turf - now some new tagger called 'wrong' has sprayed his name over Banksy's, dunno what the intention is - either dissing him for selling out or doing it just to make a name for himself.



Wasn't that an imitation Banksy tho?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 13, 2007)

It was rough yeah, but why would anybody go to the effort of hanging off the bridge of a busy m-way to write someone elses name?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 13, 2007)

Front101 said:
			
		

> This fucks me right off everytime I read/hear about something like this.
> 
> London Lite (ergh) were up in arms last week because somebody cleaned a door which had a Banksy stencil on it. Don't they understand that regardless of what was painted, and regardless of who did it, it's still criminal damage?
> 
> ...



no fuck you... clearly...


----------



## Front101 (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> no fuck you... clearly...




Aww I love you too!!




Go back to sucking off Banksy, fool


----------



## Gromit (Mar 13, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> It was rough yeah, but why would anybody go to the effort of hanging off the bridge of a busy m-way to write someone elses name?



For the same reason they'd get up in the middle of the night and drive to the middle of nowhere to make alien crop circles when they aren't aliens.


----------



## vapo (Mar 13, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> As you come into Bristol on the M32 there used to be a big BANKSY on a bridge, possibly sort of proclaiming it as his turf - now some new tagger called 'wrong' has sprayed his name over Banksy's, dunno what the intention is - either dissing him for selling out or doing it just to make a name for himself.



Hmmm maybe they will sort it out with a body rocking contest.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 13, 2007)

Front101 said:
			
		

> Aww I love you too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm i can see you are't goign to last long round here...


----------



## Front101 (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> hmm i can see you are't goign to last long round here...



 

You want to give something more substantial than this "no fuck you... clearly...", then?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 13, 2007)

Front101 said:
			
		

> You want to give something more substantial than this "no fuck you... clearly...", then?


sorry newbie ... do a search the merits of graffitti and it's detractors has been done to death around here beofre you come wading into a thread mouthing off that it's bollocks and has no talent ... and keep that dullard tory based moroic commentary to yerself ... like anyone on here needs to acutally bother to quantifing your infantile, small minded narrowed ego moanings about how it's not down with the scene... what scenes that then you fucking boho trustafairan nonce... lets see some of your work then ... let's look at your shit with a critical eye shall we... 

fucking jealious player, that's all yous jealious player...

so really fuck you, in spades, with fucking wellies on fuck you and you l33tist shite... 

fucking ponce...


----------



## Jografer (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry newbie ... do a search the merits of graffitti and it's detractors has been done to death around here beofre you come wading into a thread mouthing off that it's bollocks and has no talent ... and keep that dullard tory based moroic commentary to yerself ... like anyone on here needs to acutally bother to quantifing your infantile, small minded narrowed ego moanings about how it's not down with the scene... what scenes that then you fucking boho trustafairan nonce... lets see some of your work then ... let's look at your shit with a critical eye shall we...
> 
> fucking jealious player, that's all yous jealious player...
> 
> ...



...possibly a tad over the top here...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 13, 2007)

Jografer said:
			
		

> ...possibly a tad over the top here...


me .. never...  

fuckign newbies... fuck em...


----------



## Firky (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for hte C&P but it saves me going into a rant because it is waht I think



Charlie Brooker 
Friday September 22, 2006
The Guardian 


Here's a mystery for you. Renegade urban graffiti artist Banksy is clearly a guffhead of massive proportions, yet he's often feted as a genius straddling the bleeding edge of now. Why? Because his work looks dazzlingly clever to idiots. And apparently that'll do.

Banksy first became famous for his stencilled subversions of pop-culture images; one showed John Travolta and Samuel L Jackson in a famous pose from Pulp Fiction, with their guns replaced by bananas. What did it mean? Something to do with the glamourisation of violence, yeah? Never mind. It looked cool. Most importantly, it was accompanied by the name "BANKSY" in huge letters, so everyone knew who'd done it. This, of course, is the real message behind all of Banksy's work, despite any appearances to the contrary.

Take his political stuff. One featured that Vietnamese girl who had her clothes napalmed off. Ho-hum, a familiar image, you think. I'll just be on my way to my 9 to 5 desk job, mindless drone that I am. Then, with an astonished lurch, you notice sly, subversive genius Banksy has stencilled Mickey Mouse and Ronald McDonald either side of her.

Wham! The message hits you like a lead bus: America ... um ... war ... er ... Disney ... and stuff. Wow. In an instant, your worldview changes forever. Your eyes are opened. Staggering away, mind blown, you flick v-signs at a Burger King on the way home. Nice one Banksy! You've shown us the truth, yeah?

As if that wasn't irritating enough, Banksy's vague, pseudo-subversive preaching is often accompanied by a downright embarrassing hardnut swagger. His website is full of advice to other would-be graffiti bores, like: "be aware that going on a mission drunk out of your head will result in some truly spectacular artwork and at least one night in the cells". Woah, man - the cells!

He goes on to explain that "real villains" think graffiti is pointless - not because he wants you to agree with them, but because he wants you to know he's mates with a few tough-guy criminal types. Coz Banksy's an anarchalist what don't respect no law, innit?

One of his most imbecilic daubings depicts a monkey wearing a sandwich board with "lying to the police is never wrong" written on it. So presumably Ian Huntley was right then, Banksy? You absolute thundering backside.

Recently, our hero's made headlines by sneaking a dummy dressed in Guantánamo rags into Disneyland (once again fearlessly exposing Mickey Mouse's disgusting war criminal past), and defacing several hundred copies of Paris Hilton's new album (I haven't heard her CD, but I'm willing to bet it's far superior to Blur's godawful Think Tank, a useless bumdrizzle of an album, whose artwork was done by Banksy - presumably he spray-painted it on a brick and hurled it through EMI's window, yeah?).

Right now you can see some of Banksy's life-altering acts of genius for yourself at his LA exhibition Barely Legal (yeah? Yeah!), including a live elephant painted to blend in with some gaudy wallpaper. This apparently represents "the big issues some people choose to ignore" - ie pretty much anything from global poverty to Aids. But not, presumably, the fat-arsed, berk-pleasing rubbishness of Banksy. We're all keeping schtum about that one.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> fuckign newbies... fuck em...



Don’t we all just love prejudice, elitism and cliques in all their many forms!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 13, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> For the same reason they'd get up in the middle of the night and drive to the middle of nowhere to make alien crop circles when they aren't aliens.



Thats not quite the same reason surely....


----------



## Structaural (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry newbie ... do a search the merits of graffitti and it's detractors has been done to death around here beofre you come wading into a thread mouthing off that it's bollocks and has no talent ... and keep that dullard tory based moroic commentary to yerself ... like anyone on here needs to acutally bother to quantifing your infantile, small minded narrowed ego moanings about how it's not down with the scene... what scenes that then you fucking boho trustafairan nonce... lets see some of your work then ... let's look at your shit with a critical eye shall we...
> 
> fucking jealious player, that's all yous jealious player...
> 
> ...



I shouldn't laugh but


----------



## rocketman (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry newbie ...fucking ponce...



What was that all about? Saw no great compelling reason for such an outburst of hatred there. Did we all miss the rattle being forcibly removed from the pram?


----------



## Gromit (Mar 13, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Recently, our hero's made headlines by sneaking a dummy dressed in Guantánamo rags into Disneyland (once again fearlessly exposing Mickey Mouse's disgusting war criminal past),



Although I agree with most everything you say I did kinda liked and approve of the above bit of guerilla art.

America shields itself from the truth a lot. Placing such an ugly truth on a kid's ride at Disney does have a certain poetic genius about it.


----------



## twister (Mar 13, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> It's always a stencil
> 
> It's Banksy









saw this reading (someone else's) Scum today. Didn't look like Banksy to me, neither was it any good.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 13, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Don’t we all just love prejudice, elitism and cliques in all their many forms!




or the utter failure of the humour and sacrasm bones in ironic comment... 

I fucking love people who are so painfully hip to dismiss things which might be popularist because his work looks dazzlingly clever to idiots or is for graffiti bores... 

what fucking, cool bible, hoxden finned, twat mag is that from then firky ... is it cheekbone... 

it's fucking tragic the Nathan Barleys of this world now seem to think that if their l33tism wankstardom pseud hiphopularity contests cannot be credible by themselves then they can always poke at someone who's done alright for themselves and say sell out wot a wanker... 

like it's a fashion statement of their crushing coolarity... 

fuck em, all of them, fucking nonces…

they need a good stabbing...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 13, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> What was that all about? Saw no great compelling reason for such an outburst of hatred there. Did we all miss the rattle being forcibly removed from the pram?


yes minta we did...


----------



## rocketman (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yes minta we did...



And what is the meaning of this newword, minta? Is it perhaps hip hoxton slang for something or other?


----------



## untethered (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry newbie ... do a search the merits of graffitti and it's detractors has been done to death around here beofre you come wading into a thread mouthing off that it's bollocks and has no talent ... and keep that dullard tory based moroic commentary to yerself ... like anyone on here needs to acutally bother to quantifing your infantile, small minded narrowed ego moanings about how it's not down with the scene... what scenes that then you fucking boho trustafairan nonce... lets see some of your work then ... let's look at your shit with a critical eye shall we...
> 
> fucking jealious player, that's all yous jealious player...
> 
> ...



Hey, save your rage for Giles and Alice.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I assume _'Mild, Mild West'_ has remained up for so many years though because whoever owns that building (-is/was a record shop) is cool with it being  there.  _(-Is that how it works?  )_  It'll be a sad day if/when that one gets painted over.



I got the story on that from the record shop a few years back. Apparently they knew banksy, and when he said that he wanted to do a big piece there, they let him up onto their roof and he abseiled down to do it. When the police turned up, they claimed to own the building next door, and that they'd let him do it (they didn't actually own the building at all). The police went on their way.

Apparently it took him a weekend, saturday to do all the outlines and sunday to fill it in.

and the one over the M32 wasn't him, he denied it was, and if it was, then it's the only time he's ever done something so shoddy.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 13, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> And what is the meaning of this newword, minta? Is it perhaps hip hoxton slang for something or other?


nah it's an old word form my schooldayz  

it's a corruption of minga


----------



## rocketman (Mar 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nah it's an old word form my schooldayz
> it's a corruption of minga



Ah, you can try charming me with your velvet-covered tongue, you patois-swinging lothario, you - but it won't work. Nothing personal, mind. Just most people are a little more tactful when it comes to referring to my losing lottery ticket in the face stakes. Glad you learned something at school, all the same. 

Returning to Banksy, rather than the finer points of 21st Century English, he's a proper willy-waver, Banksy, god knows why he's the respected face of the graffitti establishment. Personally I think he's a - help me here - minta, or minted, certainly, on what he charges for autographs.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 13, 2007)

rocketman said:
			
		

> Personally I think he's a - help me here - minta, or minted, certainly, on what he charges for autographs.



aaah. I remember the days when he used to ask for my autograph.


----------



## rocketman (Mar 13, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> aaah. I remember the days when he used to ask for my autograph.



Did your minders surround him when he asked you for that and threaten to beat him up? That's what his mob do now. I was there and saw it. Reprehensible.


----------



## gosub (Mar 14, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> For the same reason they'd get up in the middle of the night and drive to the middle of nowhere to make alien crop circles when they aren't aliens.




The Barge Inn @ Honey Street has been known to have the odd lock in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RIP  Paul Obee who committed suicide last summer.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 14, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry newbie ... do a search the merits of graffitti and it's detractors has been done to death around here beofre you come wading into a thread mouthing off that it's bollocks and has no talent ... and keep that dullard tory based moroic commentary to yerself ... like anyone on here needs to acutally bother to quantifing your infantile, small minded narrowed ego moanings about how it's not down with the scene... what scenes that then you fucking boho trustafairan nonce... lets see some of your work then ... let's look at your shit with a critical eye shall we...
> 
> fucking jealious player, that's all yous jealious player...
> 
> ...



god you really are a twat.


----------



## Front101 (Mar 14, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry newbie ... do a search the merits of graffitti and it's detractors has been done to death around here beofre you come wading into a thread mouthing off that it's bollocks and has no talent ... and keep that dullard tory based moroic commentary to yerself ... like anyone on here needs to acutally bother to quantifing your infantile, small minded narrowed ego moanings about how it's not down with the scene... what scenes that then you fucking boho trustafairan nonce... lets see some of your work then ... let's look at your shit with a critical eye shall we...
> 
> fucking jealious player, that's all yous jealious player...
> 
> ...




Oh mate you're brilliant. 

Are you Banksy? Did I hit a nerve? 

What does being a newbie have to do with anything? I'm not allowed an opinion on some piece of shit stencil artist until I've got, what, 3000 posts or more?

You fucking arsehole. If I wasn't in such a friendly mood I'd E-stab you.


----------



## Front101 (Mar 14, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry newbie ... do a search the merits of graffitti and it's detractors has been done to death around here beofre you come wading into a thread mouthing off that it's bollocks and has no talent ... and keep that dullard tory based moroic commentary to yerself ... like anyone on here needs to acutally bother to quantifing your infantile, small minded narrowed ego moanings about how it's not down with the scene... what scenes that then you fucking boho trustafairan nonce... lets see some of your work then ... let's look at your shit with a critical eye shall we...
> 
> fucking jealious player, that's all yous jealious player...
> 
> ...



..and learn how to spell, Son.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> god you really are a twat.


you really do have a SOH falure... 

mind you that's what comes from being a lemongash innit...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2007)

Front101 said:
			
		

> Oh mate you're brilliant.
> 
> Are you Banksy? Did I hit a nerve?
> 
> ...


hahahahaha 

awr didn't take long to see the sadack mannerism appear did it estab me you fucking buffon your make me piss myself...


----------



## keybored (Mar 14, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> hahahahaha
> 
> awr didn't take long to see the sadack mannerism appear did it estab me you fucking buffon your make me piss myself...



I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2007)

keypulse said:
			
		

> I wish you the best of luck in the emotional, and social struggles that seem to be placing such a demand on you.


huh? 

furrrrrr eeeeekkkk ???


----------



## Front101 (Mar 14, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> hahahahaha
> 
> awr didn't take long to see the sadack mannerism appear did it estab me you fucking buffon your make me piss myself...




Go on then, piss yourself you old cunt 

Nob.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2007)

Front101 said:
			
		

> Go on then, piss yourself you old cunt
> 
> Nob.


my my you have established yourself with the candour of some one really worth while what an absolute gem of a poster you are ... yawn... estab... hur hur hur....


----------



## JTG (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't give a fuck about the guy's personality (people I know who knew him reckon he was a twat way back when) or about the ridiculous fetishisation of his work by stupid Nathan Barley twats in that there London.

I do happen to be quite fond of his murals (not stencils, full wall murals) around Bristol, particularly the Mild Mild West on Stokes Croft and the one over in Easton. His piece on Sevier Street was cool as well until it got demolished last year 

They're worthwhile pieces of the scenery around Bristol and people like them. That's why there's a fuss whenever we lose one of them because of some moron developer or council employee. I'd be equally annoyed if the Bling Bling Camel in St Pauls was destroyed, not because it's Banksy (it isn't) but because it makes me laugh when I see it. There's loads of good stuff around Montpelier and Easton that's been up for years that I'd hate to see go.

And no, other graffiti artists don't destroy his work round here because it's bloody good artwork and they're respected. None of his murals have been tagged in any way by anyone because it's spoil the effect.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 14, 2007)

are there any threads on here today that haven't degenerated name calling?


----------



## Yetman (Mar 15, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> are there any threads on here today that haven't degenerated name calling?



Oh fuck off bluey you big fucking spaz twat


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 15, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> are there any threads on here today that haven't degenerated name calling?


darling you are like so far out of touch you muppet fucker...


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2007)

Bring back Lewis the Barren.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Mar 16, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Bring back Lewis the Barren.


da Baron's handiwork has been recently spotted south of the river. He's back!


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 16, 2007)

May I just point out that the title of the thread should read "Banksy graffito painted over".

You see, graffiti is the plural. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What would you do without me, eh?


----------



## xenon (Mar 18, 2007)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> da Baron's handiwork has been recently spotted south of the river. He's back!



My mate tracked him down and done a little documentry interview type thing about him. Was quite funny at the time. Mostly was just footage of my mate talking to him on the phone cos he understandably didn't want to be filmed.


----------

